# hum...what's this lens ?



## MrSyl (Feb 17, 2012)

At the end of the day yesterday during the Australian Open of Surfing I saw this guy with a lens I haven't seen before (mounted on a 1D mark II I assume), does anyone know what is it ?


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 17, 2012)

Cool! Definitely looks like a version II IS super tele, but does not appear to be a 300,400,500 or 600. That just leaves the 800, and i have not seen a photo of that one. it looks smaller than an 800 though. I'd guess 500mm f4 by it's apparent size.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 17, 2012)

why didnt you go ask him?


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 17, 2012)

It's not a Version II of any of the super tele's. They all have a kind of tiered focusing ring. As does the 800mm.
I'm not sure what this is. 

I'm going by the 300, 400, 500 and 600mm version II pictures on The Digital Picture. Unless this is some sort of prototype.

Beats me. Is it obviously something easy and I'm just missing it?


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry, folks, it's not something new; it's the EF 500mm f/4.5L USM. I realized it had to be something older, because the focusing ring on the recent super-telephoto primes is much wider.







http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/camera/lens/ef/data/super_telephoto/ef_500_45l_usm.html


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 17, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> Sorry, folks, it's not something new; it's the EF 500mm f/4.5L USM. I realized it had to be something older, because the focusing ring on the recent super-telephoto primes is much wider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it. Good catch.


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, looks all shiny and new. Good catch DL.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 17, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, folks, it's not something new; it's the EF 500mm f/4.5L USM. I realized it had to be something older, because the focusing ring on the recent super-telephoto primes is much wider.
> ...





TexPhoto said:


> Wow, looks all shiny and new. Good catch DL.



Thank you, thank you. Being Obsessive/Compulsive does occasionally come in handy. Well, that and having a link to the Canon Camera Museum! ;D


----------



## MrSyl (Feb 17, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> why didnt you go ask him?


Because he and I were busy working ?...but thanks for you troll

Thanks guys, that's definitely the 500mm, can't believe how "new" it looks, wasn't suspecting an older lens.


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 17, 2012)

MrSyl said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > why didnt you go ask him?
> ...



wombat hardly trolls, and it was a perfectly legitimate question... if you had time to look at his lens, you could have easily gone up to him after, when the photographs had been taken to ask =/


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 17, 2012)

MrSyl said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > why didnt you go ask him?
> ...



geeez i thought since you managed to get a shot of his back you might be close enough to say "hey man sweet looking lens what is it?" no need for name calling m'kay?
and yeah agree its in pristine condition


----------



## MrSyl (Feb 17, 2012)

It's shot with a 70-200 2.8 + 2x tele at 200mm from the end of the beach, I wasn't really in a mood to get back in the sand and cross the beach to ask him 

There was no name calling, just thought you were just trolling by asking that (of course I would have asked if I was shooting next to him), my apologies.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 17, 2012)

MrSyl said:


> It's shot with a 70-200 2.8 + 2x tele at 200mm from the end of the beach, I wasn't really in a mood to get back in the sand and cross the beach to ask him
> 
> There was no name calling, just thought you were just trolling by asking that (of course I would have asked if I was shooting next to him), my apologies.



thats a pretty sharp shot considering there is a 2x tele on it i've always been a bit scared to go the 2x since i find the 1.4x needs an additional stop down typically to get the IQ close to native wide open IQ

I cant wait to take my 600FD and have a go at manually focusing some surfing shots hehe its in mint condition too not a nick on the paint work and it must be 30 years old at least


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 17, 2012)

you will find there are very few trolls on this board... the ones who are trolling tend to have few posts but have a large number of smites... there are some, wombat isn't one of them.


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 17, 2012)

Reminds me of about this time last year, I saw a guy photographing with a big short fat white lens. I saw the II designation on it, and from the length guessed it was either a 300mm or a 400mm. I was all excited because I thought i'd spotted a pre-production model of the new IS II teles.
But unfortunately it was the 300/2.8 non-IS II, about 10-15 years old, not a spanking new one.

This guy looks like he's done well to take that good care of it, no scratches even in wind-blown sand. I hope my lenses look that good in 10 years...


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 17, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> This guy looks like he's done well to take that good care of it, no scratches even in wind-blown sand. *I hope my lenses look that good in 10 years...*



+1000! 8)


----------

